# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Ουζο-Συνάντηση του ewn!

## dti

> Αφήστε τα αυτά μπρε και πείτε μου.... που θα μπορούσαμε να πιούμε το στερνό καφεδάκι πριν μπει ο χειμώνας??? 
> Μήπως αντί για καφεδάκι να το κάναμε ουζάκι???


Ίσως κατά τις 16-17/9 (το μεθεπόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο) οπότε ενδεχομένως να έχουν υπάρξει εξελίξεις και στο μέτωπο της Πάρνηθας..., να το γιορτάσουμε με ουζάκια, χταποδάκια, κλπ. κλπ.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Σας έχω και γνωστό ουζερί @ Αυλίδα με ασύρματη κάλυψη και μάλιστα με σημαδιακό όνομα: Ο Μπάτης (Νότιος Άνεμος)  ::

----------


## liousis

Aν θέλετε να μεγαλώσει η παρέα είμαι και εγώ μέσα...τώρα που "ασυρματίστικα" δεν το συζητάω  ::  (αρκει να μου το επιτρέψουν οι υπηρεσίες μου).

----------


## B52

> Ίσως κατά τις 16-17/9 (το μεθεπόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο) οπότε ενδεχομένως να έχουν υπάρξει εξελίξεις και στο μέτωπο της Πάρνηθας..., να το γιορτάσουμε με ουζάκια, χταποδάκια, κλπ. κλπ.


...μπα !!! πιο νωρις....  ::

----------


## johns

Μέσα και ο eviawind

Αλλα το καλύτερο ούζο το εχει η Λαμψακο λίγο έξω απο την Χαλκίδα

Χρήστο η omni ειναι οκ

Β52 με κατατρομαξες με αυτα που γραφεις στο forum
εχεις pm

----------


## sv1bjr

Εξαίρετη ιδέα.  ::  
Μήπως θα ήταν σκόπιμο να επιδιωχθεί και η παρουσία των παιδιών από Χαλκίδα μεριά;  ::

----------


## hedgehog

> Εξαίρετη ιδέα. 
> Μήπως θα ήταν σκόπιμο να επιδιωχθεί και η παρουσία των παιδιών από Χαλκίδα μεριά;


και όχι μόνο...  :: 

Τανάγρα / Αυλώνα / Ψαχνά / οποιοσδήποτε απο οπουδήποτε!  ::

----------


## socrates

Από ότι γνωρίζω θα υπάρχουν εξελίξεις και στο μέτωπο της Χαλκίδας αυτό το ΣΚ. Η Λάμψακος μου φαίνεται καλή επιλογή αφού πέρα ότι προσφέρεται για ουζοκατάνηξη θα μπορέσουμε να εξετάσουμε και την περιοχή η οποία αποτελεί πάρα πολύ καλό σκαλοπάτι της Χαλκίδας με τον Νότιο Ευβοϊκό και δεν υπάρχει ακόμα εκπροσώπηση.  :: 

Το meeting είναι ανοιχτό για όλους και θα έχει εορταστικό χαρακτήρα γίνει δεν γίνει η σύνδεση με Πάρνηθα! Αν γίνει βέβαια η σύνδεση μέσω Πάρνηθας εγώ θα φέρω και Βεγγαλικά!!!!  ::

----------


## B52

> Αν γίνει βέβαια η σύνδεση μέσω Πάρνηθας εγώ θα φέρω και Βεγγαλικά!!!!


Μην ταζεις σε μικρα παιδια σου εχω πει...  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Λέω να πρωτοτυπήσω και να έρθω με βάρκα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

Αν το κάνετε στις 16 θα περάσουν πολλές "βάρκες" , έχει αγώνα ο Ιστιοπλοϊκός όμιλος Χαλκίδας, Χαλκίδα - Αλιβέρι και επιστροφή (οπότε και δε θα μπορέσω να έρθω στα ούζα !)

----------


## SW1EHY

Αν κανονιστει κυριακη απογευμα πιθανο να μπορεσω να ερθω και παιδια...  ::

----------


## rosered

Εγω εννοειται οτι ειμαι μεσα και θα ερθω με οσους περισσοτερους μπορω απο Χαλκιδα

----------


## melodystyle2003

Μέσα και εγώ πρέπει να τα πούμε από κοντά!!
Ώρα και μέρος περικαλώ  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Κανονιστε το και θα ερθω και εγω.Επειδη ομως δεν πινω θα φερω το 
backup μου σε τετοια θεματα τον petzi...
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Κανονιστε το και θα ερθω και εγω.Επειδη ομως δεν πινω θα φερω το 
> backup μου σε τετοια θεματα τον petzi...


Ωωωω! θα έχουμε και επίτιμους καλεσμένους στο πάρτι μας!!! Petzi δεν δυσκολευτηκε να σε πείσει ο viper7gr έτσι δεν είναι;

Την *επόμενη Κυριακή 17/9 απογευματάκι* μπορείτε όλοι?

----------


## viper7gr

ο petzi ειναι γνωστο party animal!Πειθετε ευκολα!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

κάλιο να σου βγει το μάτι παρά το όνομα.
Σιγα μην ... λείψω....

----------


## dti

> Την *επόμενη Κυριακή 17/9 απογευματάκι* μπορείτε όλοι?


Νομίζω οτι το Σάββατο 16/9 βραδάκι, προσφέρεται περισσότερο.
Επειδή όμως καταλαβαίνω οτι για κάποιους ίσως είναι ταλαιπωρία το πηγαινέλα στη μέση του Σαββατοκύριακου, είμαι μέσα για νωρίς το απόγευμα της Κυριακής...

----------


## liousis

Και εγώ μπορώ Κυριακή καλύτερα.... θα είναι και ο νέοs "pit" μαζί.

----------


## melodystyle2003

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από viper7gr
> 
> Κανονιστε το και θα ερθω και εγω.Επειδη ομως δεν πινω θα φερω το 
> backup μου σε τετοια θεματα τον petzi...
>   
> 
> 
> Ωωωω! θα έχουμε και επίτιμους καλεσμένους στο πάρτι μας!!! Petzi δεν δυσκολευτηκε να σε πείσει ο viper7gr έτσι δεν είναι;
> 
> Την *επόμενη Κυριακή 17/9 απογευματάκι* μπορείτε όλοι?


Παρών  ::

----------


## johns

Παρών 

Αν γίνει Σάββατο δεν με πειράζει η ώρα, αν γίνει Κυριακή καλλίτερα να είναι προς το μεσημέρι λόγω επιστροφής στην Αθήνα.

----------


## hedgehog

Παρών κι εγώ είτε για Σάββατο, είτε για Κυριακή, αν και για Κυριακή το κόβω αφού ήδη δύο - τρείς έχουν εκφράσει αδυναμία για το Σάββατο  ::

----------


## dti

> Παρών 
> 
> Αν γίνει Σάββατο δεν με πειράζει η ώρα, αν γίνει Κυριακή καλλίτερα *να είναι προς το μεσημέρι λόγω επιστροφής στην Αθήνα*.


Να πούμε Κυριακή κατά τις 4 μ.μ. στο ουζερί που καλύπτεται από το awmn στην Αυλίδα; 
Αν συμφωνείτε για το μέρος, mew δώσε πληροφορίες για το μέρος, χάρτη της περιοχής κλπ. κλπ.

----------


## viper7gr

Ναι ναι εκει εκει. Αλλος ενας λογος να παω στο εξοχικο μου...ΕΕΕΕ petzi?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

ΟΚ! ετοιμάζω χάρτες!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Πάντως αν ο hedgehog θυμάται να έρθει Αυλίδα καλό θα είναι να δώσετε ένα ραντεβού όσοι είναι από οροπό και τις γύρω περιοχές. Η Αυλίδα είναι πάνω στον παραλιακό που έρχεται από οροπό και συνεχίζει για χαλκίδα.

Τώρα όσω αφορά από την μεριά τις Χαλκίδας και Αμάρυνθου μπορεί να δωθεί ένα ραντεβού στο Βαθύ (είναι πάνω στον δρόμο που πάει από Χαλκίδα στην Εθνική) όπου έχει και στάση του ΚΤΕΛ για όσους θα έρθουν με ΚΤΕΛ. Όσοι έχετε περάσει από εκεί αν θυμάστε έχει κάποια φανάρια και στο δεξί σας χέρι έχει μια διάβαση αυτοκινήτων από τις γραμμές του ΟΣΕ. Αν στρίψετε σε αυτή την διάβαση ο δρόμος ίσια σας βγάζει μετά από 3-4 km στην πλατεία του χωριού.


Λεπτομέριες θα έχω το βράδυ.

----------


## hedgehog

> ΟΚ! ετοιμάζω χάρτες!


Just a reminder  :: 



> Πάντως αν ο hedgehog θυμάται να έρθει Αυλίδα καλό θα είναι να δώσετε ένα ραντεβού όσοι είναι από οροπό και τις γύρω περιοχές.


Θυμάται, θυμάται  ::  

Μπορούμε να πάμε και με ένα / δύο αμάξια για να μην κάνουμε κομβόι  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Μπορούμε να πάμε και με ένα / δύο αμάξια για να μην κάνουμε κομβόι


Θα περάσεις μπροστά από το σπίτι μου...  ::

----------


## hedgehog

> Θα περάσεις μπροστά από το σπίτι μου...


Φυσικά  ::  

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για SW1EHY / dti / AimOS / 69eyes / Exoticom / ... / (πιθανότατα ξεχνάω κάποιους  ::  )

Αν μαζευτούμε πάνω απο πέντε απλά θα πρέπει να μπει και δεύτερο αμάξι  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

OK, είμαι ο τελευταίος στην ουρά, οπότε ανάλογα με τα άτομα που θα έχεις μέχρι τότε αποφασίζουμε.  ::

----------


## antonisk7

ενδεχομένως να καταφέρω να έρθω κι εγώ  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Απο Χαλκίδα:

Μπαίνετε στον περιφεριακό Χαλκίδας-Αθήνας και στα φανάρια (περνώντας την καινούργια γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας μετά από 4-5 km είναι τα πρώτα φανάρια που θα συναντήσετε) στο Βαθύ κάνετε δεξιά και περνάτε τις γραμμές του τρένου. Προχωράτε ευθεία και περνάτε μια εκκλησία (Αγ. Χριστόφορος) (500 μέτρα από τις γραμμές) και συνεχίζετε τον δρόμο ευθεία. Θα περάσετε μέσα από το χωριό Φάρος και συνεχίζετε ευθεία. Μετά το χωριό Φάρος θα βρείτε στο δεξί σας χέρι ένα supermarket Γαλαξίας. Προχωρόντας θα βρείτε μια ακόμα εκκλησία, τον Αγ. Γεώργιο. Αν όλα έχουν πάει καλά σταματάτε εκεί και βρίσκεστε στην Αυλίδα.  ::  

Από Αθήνα:

Προτιμήστε την διαδρομή που πάει προς Χαλίδα, δηλαδή περνάτε τα διόδια Αφιδνών και μετά του Σχηματαρίου. Στα Διόδια του Σχηματαρίου θα βρείτε ταμπέλα που σας οδηγεί για Χαλκίδα. Αφού μπείτε στον δρόμο για Χαλκίδα στα 5-6 km θα συναντήσετε κάποια φανάρια που αναβοσβήνουν. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Εκεί υπάρχει σχολείο. Στα επόμενα φανάρια (είναι και διασταύρωση μαζί) είναι τα φανάρια που στρίβετε δεξιά και ακολουθείτε την διαδρομή που είναι χρωματισμένη μπλε.

Με ΚΤΕΛ:
Από σταθμό Λιοσίων ή στον σταθμό του ηλεκτρικού των Κ.Πατησίων παίρνετε το ΚΤΕΛ που πάει για Χαλκίδα (τηλ. ΚΤΕΛ: 210-8317153, τιμή εισιτηρίου: 4,5 euro) και βγάζετε εισιτήριο για Βαθύ. Θα κατέβετε και εσείς στα φανάρια. Αν είναι μπορείτε να κανονίσετε ένα ραντεβού με κάποιον που θα έρχεται από Χαλκίδα να έρθετε μαζί. Αν δεν βρείτε ενημερώστε με να κανονίσω να έρθει κάποιος να σας πάρει. 

Από Ορωπό:
Επικοινωνείστε με τον hedgehog.

Εν συντομία:


```
Φανάρια στο Βαθύ->Δεξιά γραμμές τρένου->Αγ. Χριστόφορος->Χωριό Φάρος->ΟΤΕ (κτήριο με κεραίες κινητής)->supermarket Γαλαξίας-> Αγ.Γεώργιος
```


EDIT: Για την επιστροφή μπορώ να βολέψω 2 άτομα στο αμάξι για όσους θα έρθουν με ΚΤΕΛ.
Όσοι δεν έχουν καταλάβει την διαδρομή ας το πούνε μην τους ψάχνουμε μέσα σε κανέναν αεροδιάδρομο της Τανάγρας.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Θα παρακαλούσα να ενημερώσουν όσοι θα δώσουν το παρόν μέχρι το Σάββατο το βράδυ έτσι ώστε να μεριμνήσω για τα αντίστοιχα καφάσια..τραπέζια εννοούσα.  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Παρών (εκτός απροόπτου).
Αν και δεν πολυκατάλαβα τη διαδρομή από Ωρωπό, θα βρεθούμε μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## johns

Παρών

----------


## sv1bjr

Παρών (εκτός απροόπτου).

----------


## viper7gr

Παρων με τον petzi και τον silicon...

----------


## liousis

Παρών και μαζί και ο pit..(εκτός απροόπτου..)..Πάντως όσοι περνούν από Βαθύ είτε ερχόμενοι από Αθήνα είτε από Χαλκίδα προσφέρομαι να συναντηθούμε όλοι μαζί στο Βαθύ μιας και είναι το χωριό μου και να σας οδηγήσω στο μαγαζί στην γειτονιά του mew για να μην μπερδευτέιτε  ::  !
Όσον αφορά την Τανάγρα που προανέφερε ο mew μην φοβάστε...και εκεί να βγείτε κατά λάθος, επειδή πολές ώρες τις ημέρας τις περνάω στο αεροδρόμιο θα είμαι και εκεί παρών για να σας οδηγήσω στην ταβέρνα..  ::   ::  !!!

----------


## socrates

Παρών (και ο Μάης...)

----------


## hedgehog

παρών  ::

----------


## stoympio

εάν η ούζοσυνάντηση είναι την Κυριακή όπως κατάλαβα στις 4 θα είμαι μέσα και εγώ μια και μου αρέσει η θάλασσα και το ούζο ευκαιρία ζητάω

----------


## TheLaz

ΝΟΤ παρών.....

Έχω γάμο το Σαββατο (ευτυχώς όχι δικό μου....), θα έχει προηγηθεί την προηγούμενη
ανδροέξοδος σε μαγαζιά με ιστούς  ::  , ο γάμος θα τελειώσει αργά, 
θα είμαι κομάτια, δεν θα μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου, θα έχω 2% αίμα στο
αλκοόλ μου, πονοκέφαλος, δεν θα θυμάμαι πως με λένε, θα έχω ξεχάσει
το c-class του κόμβου...

Και μ'αρέσει η μπύρα ρε γμτ....

Next time

----------


## socrates

> ΝΟΤ παρών.....
> 
> Έχω γάμο το Σαββατο (ευτυχώς όχι δικό μου....), θα έχει προηγηθεί την προηγούμενη
> ανδροέξοδος σε μαγαζιά με ιστούς  , ο γάμος θα τελειώσει αργά, 
> θα είμαι κομάτια, δεν θα μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου, θα έχω 2% αίμα στο
> αλκοόλ μου, πονοκέφαλος, δεν θα θυμάμαι πως με λένε, θα έχω ξεχάσει
> το c-class του κόμβου...
> 
> Και μ'αρέσει η μπύρα ρε γμτ....
> ...


Αδικαιολόγητος! Μέχρι τις 4 το απόγευμα θα είσαι περδίκι!

----------


## johns

socrates+++++++++++++

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

@TheLaz: Αν δεν έχεις συνέλθει θα σε πετάξουμε στην θάλασσα να σε φάνε τα γοφάρια και τα μαγιάτικα (μιας και από τα άλλα "ψάρια" θα είμαστε γεμάτοι στην στεριά)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Μακάρι να μπορέσω......Εκτός από τον Δαμιανό τον Σωκράτη και τον Γιάννη
(δεν πρέπει να ξέχασα κάποιον..  ::  ) δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν σας...
Θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να τα ανταλλάξουμε φάτσες...  ::   ::   ::  

Θα δούμε...δεν υπόσχομαι τίποτα...είμαι και κάποιας ηλικίας....μου παίρνει
ώρα να ξεκρεπαλιαστώ....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Πλάκα-πλάκα τους Χαλκιδέους δεν βλέπω να δηλώνουν παρόν και ανυσηχώ...  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Πλάκα-πλάκα τους Χαλκιδέους δεν βλέπω να δηλώνουν παρόν και ανυσηχώ...


Μην ανησυχείς! Θα έρθουν!

----------


## melodystyle2003

> Απο Χαλκίδα:
> 
> Μπαίνετε στον περιφεριακό Χαλκίδας-Αθήνας και στα φανάρια (περνώντας την καινούργια γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας μετά από 4-5 km είναι τα πρώτα φανάρια που θα συναντήσετε) στο Βαθύ κάνετε δεξιά και περνάτε τις γραμμές του τρένου. Προχωράτε ευθεία και περνάτε μια εκκλησία (Αγ. Χριστόφορος) (500 μέτρα από τις γραμμές) και συνεχίζετε τον δρόμο ευθεία. Θα περάσετε μέσα από το χωριό Φάρος και συνεχίζετε ευθεία. Μετά το χωριό Φάρος θα βρείτε στο δεξί σας χέρι ένα supermarket Γαλαξίας. Προχωρόντας θα βρείτε μια ακόμα εκκλησία, τον Αγ. Γεώργιο. Αν όλα έχουν πάει καλά σταματάτε εκεί και βρίσκεστε στην Αυλίδα.  
> 
> Από Αθήνα:
> 
> Προτιμήστε την διαδρομή που πάει προς Χαλίδα, δηλαδή περνάτε τα διόδια Αφιδνών και μετά του Σχηματαρίου. Στα Διόδια του Σχηματαρίου θα βρείτε ταμπέλα που σας οδηγεί για Χαλκίδα. Αφού μπείτε στον δρόμο για Χαλκίδα στα 5-6 km θα συναντήσετε κάποια φανάρια που αναβοσβήνουν. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Εκεί υπάρχει σχολείο. Στα επόμενα φανάρια (είναι και διασταύρωση μαζί) είναι τα φανάρια που στρίβετε δεξιά και ακολουθείτε την διαδρομή που είναι χρωματισμένη μπλε.
> 
> Με ΚΤΕΛ:
> ...


Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω στην Αυλίδα δεξιά και μετά όπως πάει ο Δρόμος?
Κοντά στη waterland που έχει εκεί?
Θα έρθω αλλά δυστυχώς για λίγο τουλ να σας γνωρίσω από κοντά.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Από που θα μας έρθεις? αν έρχεσαι απο Χαλκίδα, οι γραμμές του τρένου θα είναι αριστερά σου.  ::

----------


## PIT

Γεια σας παιδια!!! Και εγω μεσα. θα βρεθω με τον liousis. Τουτου υπαρχει διαθεσιμο οποιος ενδιαφερεται θα ειμαστε εκει με τον liousis.

----------


## melodystyle2003

> Από που θα μας έρθεις? αν έρχεσαι απο Χαλκίδα, οι γραμμές του τρένου θα είναι αριστερά σου.


Όχι από ωρωπό δήλεσι ή από εθνική 
πείτε μου ακριβώς που διότι δε κατάλαβα ακριβώς που είναι  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Αν θέλεις μπορούμε να συναντηθούμε στον Ωρωπό και να προσωρήσουμε μαζί απο εκεί  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Θα σας περιμένω όλους στην εκκλησία του *Αγ.ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ* αντί για Αγ Γεώργιου (η ίδια εκκλησία είναι απλά έκανα λάθος το όνομα)

----------


## papashark

Σύντροφοι, μην πιείτε πολύ και οδηγήσετε μετά !

Να σας έχουμε όλους πίσω !  ::

----------


## liousis

Αν την πρώτη φορά που συνδέθηκα με το ΑΜΔΑ μέσω του proxy του hedgehog ένιωσα απίστευτη χαρά και ικανοποίηση,σήμερα μετά την ουζοσυνάντηση κατάλαβα ότι το σημαντικότερο αγαθό που σου προσφέρει το δίκτυο είναι η ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία και η συναναστροφή με ανθρώπους που ο καθένας έχει κάτι σημαντικό να σου προσφέρει...  ::  Για αυτό έχω να σας πω...ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  κυρίες και κύριοι....Ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...  ::  Και κατάλαβα κάτι ακόμη..ότι δεν "χτίστικε" και συνεχίζει να "χτίζεται" όλο αυτό το υπέροχο δημιούργημα-δίκτυο τυχαία..κανείς σας δεν είναι τυχαίος,ή καλύτερα κανείς μας δεν είναι τυχαίος!!!

----------


## dti

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παναγιώτη για τα καλά σου λόγια και για το εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο κρασί. (o socrates πρέπει να ανεβάσει τη φωτογραφία για να καταλάβετε...). Θα παραδοθεί στη λέσχη του Συλλόγου σαν ενθύμιο!  :: 

Σίγουρα αυτές οι συναντήσεις μας φέρνουν πιο κοντά και εύχομαι σύντομα να την επαναλάβουμε. 
Το "παρών" έδωσαν 10 μέλη του δικτύου, ο "Μπάτης" αποδείχθηκε πολύ καλή ψαροταβέρνα, ενώ το hotspot του mew λειτουργούσε άψογα κι έτσι είχαμε την ευκαιρία να κάνουμε remote administration από πολύ μακριά, μπροστά στο κύμα!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Μια και είχα κι' εγώ την ευχαρίστηση να συμμετέχω στην όμορφη παρέα των δέκα και κατά συνέπεια να με αγγίξουν τα θερμά λόγια του Παναγιώτη, θα ήθελα να πω ότι η παρουσία του καθώς και του φίλου του Pit, εκόσμησαν την συντροφιά και ανέδειξαν για μια ακόμη φορά την ουσία και το βαθύτερο νόημα του awmn, πέρα από το Link and downloading.

----------


## socrates

Η συνάντηση αυτή ήταν ένας ακόμα λόγος... για να παραμένουμε και να συνεχίζουμε να συμμετέχουμε στην ασύρματη κοινότητα μας και στο έργο μας.

Το φωτογραφικό υλικό θα δημοσιευτεί κάποια στιγμή σήμερα μόλις βρω 15' free.

stay tuned!!!  ::

----------


## socrates

και τα τεκμήρια...

----------


## socrates

more....

----------


## wireless.surfer

Δαμιανέ, όλοι οι παρόντες ήταν μέλη του δικτύου  ::  

Οπότε γράψε 12 μέλη του δικτύου, άσχετα εάν εγώ μας μέτρησα 13 λόγω του ούζου  ::

----------


## melodystyle2003

Να εκφράσω τη λύπη μου που δε κατάφερα να παρεβρεθώ, αλλά το pc μου αποφάσισε να μου φάει τη Κυριακή κάνοντάς μου περίεργα τερτίπια.
Σήμερα μπόρεσα και ξαναμπήκα στο site οπότε καταλαβαίνετε.
Ελπίζω να περάσατε ωραία και την επόμενη φορά να είμαστε μαζί.

----------

